# Amber's Gait



## feralpen (Oct 26, 2011)

Written for a dear friend who lost her beautiful Palomino 'Amber' to cancer.

*Amber's Gait

Eleven hands grows t'ward twelve
Not yet sure of stride or self
The giddy Palamino mare
Meets the maidens anxious stare

Kindred spirit kindled fire
In the maiden rose desire
The nuzzled nose was let to touch
The empty hand that held so much

Static beauty is but vain
The maiden longed for flowing mane
When heated blood is let to course
Through the master, through the horse

And came a morning on the brae
When the wonder fled away
Trot to gallup then to free
And golden flash took the lea

The honeyed skin of the mare
The maiden's riding breeches bear
Once a heart begins to trust
In both is born a lovely lust

The years can only deepen love
That beasts give every fathom of
Memory is shaped by fate
She'll not forget Amber's gait.*​


----------



## Nacian (Oct 27, 2011)

here is a lovely little piece I really and has many new words for to look up and learn.
your language is so rich it is amasing..
it is a very clever title as it evokes the mare's galloping and movement which encapsulate to me the imagive of life in a mare thatis no longer.
how very smart feralpen...I really enjoyed it


----------



## feralpen (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you Nacian;

  I actually was fortunate enough to see a picture of Amber. Both she and the young lady are striking. Through providence, I've been adopted as the rider's cyber brother, an honor that I'll cherish always.

fp


----------



## Gumby (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh dear, I'm afraid you've made me cry with this one, fp. My own sweet old man is getting up there in age and I dread that day when he leaves me.  A beautiful tribute, I'm sure your friend is grateful to you for penning this. Condolences to your friend.


----------



## candid petunia (Oct 27, 2011)

A beautiful poem, feralpen. I've never had or ridden horses (I'd love to learn) but I can understand the bond shared, and your poem depicted the depth of it. Your poetry is always a pleasure to read.


----------



## feralpen (Oct 27, 2011)

Gumby said:


> Oh dear, I'm afraid you've made me cry with this one, fp. My own sweet old man is getting up there in age and I dread that day when he leaves me.  A beautiful tribute, I'm sure your friend is grateful to you for penning this. Condolences to your friend.



Hi Gumby ... sorry about the tears but it was a sad write. We really get attached to our animals especially any as regal as a horse. I'll pass along your sentiments, I'm sure Kim will appreciate them. Thank you.

fp


----------



## feralpen (Oct 27, 2011)

candid petunia said:


> A beautiful poem, feralpen. I've never had or ridden horses (I'd love to learn) but I can understand the bond shared, and your poem depicted the depth of it. Your poetry is always a pleasure to read.



Dear candid petunia;

  Such a kind comment. Thank you. I grew up on a farm with horses, mules and donkeys. They have such distinct personalities. I'm sure that you'd love a nice gentle horse. The majesty of their very being is just awesome.

fp


----------



## Firemajic (Nov 4, 2011)

What a wonderful tribute to your friend's equine companion...Had it not been for my horse--Sundancer--I would not have survived my teen years, She most assuredly saved my life. You might very well have written this gorgeous poem about her. The last stanza is absolutely stunning in the depth of emotion you have evoked for me, Many thanks my friend for another brilliant and personal poem. Peace...Jul


----------



## feralpen (Nov 5, 2011)

Thanks for reading Jul. When one partners with a horse, the look in that horses eyes changes. I don't know of any more devoted animal than a horse that is cared for by a human. They return a full measure of the love they are shown. I'm very happy that you have experienced this extraordinary bond.


----------

